# Trooper I Anthony R. Fotiou



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper I Anthony R. Fotiou

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*New Jersey State Police
New Jersey*
End of Watch: Monday, March 28, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 53
*Tour of Duty:* 23 years
*Badge Number:* 4692
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Monday, March 28, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Anthony Fotiou suffered a fatal heart attack while conducting commercial vehicle inspections at the Carney's Point Scales.

Trooper Fotiou had served with the New Jersey State Police for 23 years and was assigned to the Commercial Vehicle Inspection Unit. He is survived by his mother, stepfather, and sister.

Agency Contact Information
New Jersey State Police
PO Box 7068
West Trenton, NJ 08628

Phone: (609) 882-2000

_*Please contact the New Jersey State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Fotiou.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Trooper


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Truck Trooper (Jan 29, 2008)

Rest in peace


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Trooper Fotiou


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Trooper Fotiou!


----------

